# Canadian Police Certificate – How do I get one whilst in Australia?



## lausylooloo (May 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have submitted my Application through MyCIC and all is ok, but I just received a letter requesting additional Documents. Since I have already had a working visa for Canada and lived there for a year I now have to provide a Police Certificate for Canada?
Says I have to provide ‘ Police Certificate: From each country/state where the residence period has been six months or longer since the age of 18, provide an original police clearance certificate’

Does anyone know how I go about getting this? I am in Australia.

Also, it says that I have to provide a record of my driving history, which I have ready to upload but they haven’t given me an ‘Upload’ box for this in MyCIC under the Checklist page?
Have only put up the next ‘Upload’ box for this additional Police Certificate that I now apparently require.

Any help much appreciated

TIA


----------

